# Little Toad Lake info...



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Anyone got any info on little toad lake in becker county? You can read my total post in the open forum but I am looking at a lake lot there and am wondering if anyone has any info that they woul;d like to share about the lake.

I fished it about 8 years ago but I am looking for any recent information. If you want to you can either email me or PM me the info...

Hey Bert, want a neighbor?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Nobody has nothing to offer?


----------

